# Estes Park, CO.



## pacodemountainside (Oct 10, 2014)

Long time Wyndham owner but no knowledge of WorldMark.

Understand I can book Estes Park using  "Club Plus".

Am interested in  2  or 3 BR on   ground level as  cannot deal with stairs. Group  of  six adults.

Do  you'alls have  links to  room layouts, amenities, etc. or  first hand knowledge?

Do Wyndham VIP  discounts/bennies apply and is there an extra  reservation fee? 

Appreciate any info. Nothing  really helpful in Directory or on web site!


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 10, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Long time Wyndham owner but no knowledge of WorldMark.
> 
> Understand I can book Estes Park using  "Club Plus".
> 
> ...



Wyndham VIP discounts do not apply. If you book using club pass the $99 extra fee applies. 

Here's the info:

Two Bedroom Twin: King in master, twins in second bedroom, queen sleeper sofa in living area. Full kitchen, fireplace, and washer/dryer. Ground floor units. Maximum occupancy 6.

Three Bedroom: King in master, queen or twins in second, twins in third bedroom, queen sleeper sofa in living area. Full kitchen, fireplace, and washer/dryer. Maximum occupancy 8.

Three Bedroom - Deluxe: King in master, queen in second, twins in third bedroom, sleeper sofa in living area. Unit has view of the river and jetted tub in master bathroom. Full kitchen, fireplace, and washer/dryer. Maximum occupancy 8.

I can send you the Estes Park Brochure if that helps (pdf file).


----------



## CO skier (Oct 10, 2014)

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ep/

It sounds like this is what you are looking for:

Two Bedroom Twin: King in master, twins in second bedroom, queen sleeper sofa in living area. Full kitchen, fireplace, and washer/dryer. *Ground floor units.* Maximum occupancy 6.

Two Bedroom Queen units are up stairs.  There are a limited number of Accessible units that might be available at the 9 months Club Pass reservation window.  A call to the resort will give you all the information you need for unit types.

The units along the river are built on a slope, so the second story 3 bedroom deluxe we stayed in (and the one next to it) are level (no stairs) with the parking lot, and the 3 bedroom units below were down stairs.  There are four buildings with the 3 bedroom deluxe units; I do no know if the other two buildings are level with the parking lot, but I think they are.  WorldMark offers any day check-in, check-out, so the unit assigned on arrival depends on the units being vacated on that particular day.

No VIP privileges; $99 Club Pass fee per reservation, but no TOT taxes or other add-on fees.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 11, 2014)

For 6 adults I would definitely try for a three bedroom unit.  The two bedroom units at Estes Park will sleep six with 2 on the fold out couch but you would be crowded.  The two bedroom units are among the smallest I have seen in WorldMark.  No closets, only armoires (sp?) for your clothes.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you'all for great info. Just what I was looking for.

Will reserve 3 BR  at 9 month mark.

For those looking for a great get-a-way in Colorado where  leaves turning are beautiful  and more elk than can count.

Smoking Daves BBQ next to  WM has great feast for 6 for $60 and enough  for lunch next day. 16 Oz  drafts  complement.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 12, 2014)

Unless your Wyndham point were purchased from the developer, you won't get access to the Worldmark Inventory (Club Wyndham)


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 12, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> Unless your Wyndham point were purchased from the developer, you won't get access to the WorldMark Inventory (Club Wyndham)



Unfortunately pre-Tug membership  got sucked into  Fairfield Silver VIP circa  2001.

Actually, using RCI 28K  deposits, generous   bonus up points,  goodwill points,  VIP discounts  and upgrades as well as  knowledge gained from TUG  have  not done too bad  and  would not have  gotten out of cave if not paying those MF!

Papers for kids to refuse  inheritance just need to be signed  and  sent with Dear John letter when I demise.


----------

